# White Poop



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

One of my little dogs is pooping white poop - chalk white!!! I'm not sure which one it is but I suspect my little old pug - she hasn't been as perky as normal lately. I feed them Iams, Purina One, Newman's Own and Naturals. There is nothing that they could have gotten into - I've been finding little white poop piles for about 2 weeks now. Any ideas???


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

is it fresh poop? Sometimes poop turns white as it decomposes


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

It's fresh - I pick it up every day. It is firm and dry - when you scoop it up it tends to break apart - like chalk!!!


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Has she been getting into some bones somewhere? That is pretty normal for a dog that eats a bit much bone when feeding raw.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing, thats what my raw fed dogs poop is like, all the white is is dried calcium, if hes not getting bones, and the other dogs are not doing it, it may be a sign that hes not processing it properly and that warrents a vet visit


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

It must be bones. I buy beef bones for dogs at our local store each week and bake them in the oven for them. I've done that for years but never had the white poop. I'll keep an eye on her. The other dogs are fine and their poop is normal.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

No need to bake the bones. Give it to 'em raw. They'll be ok with it raw.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Yea, don't bake the bones. You run the risk of your dogs eating brittle bones.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

In people white poop can be a sign of liver failure. I don't know if that applies to dogs.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Ladycat - that's what I have heard also and why I was worried. Maybe I'll call and ask the vet tomorrow.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I've never seen white poop in a dog with liver failure (not saying it can't happen, I've just never seen it). A better test in dogs is to look for jaundice. Check the whites of the eyes, the insides of the ear flaps and in the mouth. If those areas are yellowish, the liver isn't working well.

Since you are feeding bones, I'd surmise the bones are the reason for the white poo. Your last batch of bones may have been a little softer or other wise more edible and the pup ate more than normal.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

My raw fed dogs' poop turns white pretty quickly...and yes they fall apart into powder. I have not scooped poo since switching to raw  No odor either. Its great!
I would guess he got a bunch of digestible bone.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone! That makes me feel ALOT better! Her eyes and ears etc. are normal colored. I've been trying to get the bone pieces with less heavy outside bone and more chewable "inside" bone so that's probably it.


----------

